# House Insurance



## Jaxx (Apr 21, 2010)

Me again!

Can anyone recommend good brokers for house insurance in Spain please, also the link if at all possible to their website or a phone number.

Thanks again.:juggle:


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Jaxx said:


> Me again!
> 
> Can anyone recommend good brokers for house insurance in Spain please, also the link if at all possible to their website or a phone number.
> 
> Thanks again.:juggle:


OK, well my renewal is up at the moment and I am contacting a few people.

You'll have to google them, I asked on Thursday by email

I tried ZigZag Insurance in Javea who came highly recommended, but havent replied (although phoned to get more info)
Knights have issued a renewal notice of €290 house and contents
IBEX Insurance havent bothered to reply yet
Linea Directa came back but were €30 more expensive
Intasure havent replied to me
Abbeygate Insurance replied on 27 Nov and said they would reply soon, but havent

So there you go, good luck. Don't expect email replies too quickly


----------



## Jaxx (Apr 21, 2010)

Stravinsky said:


> OK, well my renewal is up at the moment and I am contacting a few people.
> 
> You'll have to google them, I asked on Thursday by email
> 
> ...


Ok thank you, have just sent for one quote better send for some more then! x


----------



## Jaxx (Apr 21, 2010)

Jaxx said:


> Me again!
> 
> Can anyone recommend good brokers for house insurance in Spain please, also the link if at all possible to their website or a phone number.
> 
> Thanks again.:juggle:


PS is it better to insure in Spain or UK? if Spain need English speaking!!!!!!!!! Promise we will learn some Spanish ASAP x


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Linea Directa are good because you can customise your requirements, and if you find a cheaper quote elsewhere they will often match it. They also have an English-speaking helpline.

https://www.lineadirecta.com/ZZRecursos/html/EN/promocion/landingpage/home-insurance.htm


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

I have to say my car is with Linea directa and I will look at them for house when it needs renewing BUT this year I am with Ibex who are Spanish but polices in english. Last winter my BBQ became wind damaged (well half of it blew away) and although I had to argue my case they did pay up for a new one. 

I used a lovely English broker - Horizons Consultants (gogle them, they are in Jalon), the girl there (Dani) was very helpful. She dealt with my car import too. Google them and give them a try!


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Jaxx said:


> Me again!
> 
> Can anyone recommend good brokers for house insurance in Spain please, also the link if at all possible to their website or a phone number.
> 
> Thanks again.:juggle:


Broker : Ruiz Re. Seg. S.L.
Cl. sierra de la carrasquilla, 6,
30817, Torrecilla,Lorca, 
968 462 606
Ask for Raquel, She speaks english . 'Está Raquel, por favor'. 

I use them for both house & car, but 2 different co's. Only problem is if she's on the phone when you ring could you understand the reply ?


----------



## Jaxx (Apr 21, 2010)

gus-lopez said:


> Broker : Ruiz Re. Seg. S.L.
> Cl. sierra de la carrasquilla, 6,
> 30817, Torrecilla,Lorca,
> 968 462 606
> ...



Many thanks everyone, will get a few quote with the info you have been kind enough to give me x:clap2:

Gus this is the company our friend uses but apparently Rachel is on maternity leave making it a little difficult to use them as no one else speaks English and me -well am only just learning Spanish! Thanks anyway


----------

